# 14 weeks pregnant & working nightshift



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Jan & Emilycaitlin

I am almost 14 weeks pregnant,and have been signed off work by my doctor since my BFP.I am starting back to work tomorrow as i am feeling much better and am a little less anxious now i am past the 12 week mark.
I work 3 night shifts per week (i am a nurse) and am becoming increasingly worried about the effect this will have on my pregnancy i have been reading studies that show pregnant women working night shift are more likely to go into premature labour.
Do you have any views on this? We have waited so long for this baby i am terrified i may be putting the pregnancy at risk.

Any comments or advise will be greatly appreciated

Thanks 
G x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you feel that you are unable to cope with night shifts at the moment, have a word with your manager.  I wouldn't be too concerned about premature labour, it is a very weak link if there is one at all.  Many pregnant women find it works better for them to do nights.

Good luck!


----------

